# CBE



## nasrinklz43

Bonjour
“ Je saisis ma CBE, je renvoie la mouche vers la fenêtre, enfain j’essaie, car au lieu de s’abandonner à la raquette charitable, elle l’esquive, se met hors de portée et va se coller en lisière de plafond.”
Je ne comprend pas CBE,s’agit-il de quoi. Pourriez-vous m’éclairer,s’il vous plaît?
Merci bien d’avance


----------



## lamy08

Carte bancaire électronique?


----------



## k@t

Le contexte me laisse penser qu'il s'agit d'une raquette à mouche, mais je n'en vois pas de marque CBE, et je ne vois pas que _raquette à mouche_ donne le sigle CBE.


----------



## lamy08

J'imagine qu'elle a saisi sa carte de banque et l'a utilisée comme une raquette, pour chasser la mouche.


----------



## snarkhunter

lamy08 said:


> Carte bancaire électronique?


... Une carte bancaire électronique est virtuelle, ce qui doit rendre difficile l'abattage de mouches en l'utilisant !


----------



## OLN

Si l'auteur est bien Yasmina Reza (source Google books ; _Babylone_), je pencherais plutôt pour _c__arte bleue européenne._


> La carte bleue européenne est un dispositif qui permet de faciliter l’entrée, le séjour et le travail en France des travailleurs hautement qualifiés. La carte bleue européenne est l’équivalent de la carte verte américaine. Carte bleue européenne - Droit des étrangers





> *Carte bleue européenne (CBE)*
> titre de séjour qui sert également de permis de travail pour un étranger hautement qualifié. La CBE résulte de la transposition en droit belge de la directive européenne 2009/50/CE. Pour obtenir une CBE, le travailleur doit posséder un diplôme de l’enseignement supérieur acquis après (...) Source: Lexique : l'information sur les personnes étrangères - Le Conseil de déontologie journalistique


----------



## plantin

Je suis sceptique pour une carte bleue européenne / CBE
1. parce que pour zigouiller une mouche, il y a mieux. Une CB est conçue d'abord pour zigouiller un compte bancaire. 
2. parce que je ne vois pas quelqu'un expliquer cela de cette façon: _Je prends ma CB_ à la rigueur, mais préciser E européenne ? Qu'est-ce que cela ajoute à l'explication ? Pourquoi ne pas préciser aussi "à débit différé" ? 
3. parce qu'il/elle précise bien ensuite qu'il s'agit d'une raquette "charitable".


k@t said:


> Le contexte me laisse penser qu'il s'agit d'une raquette à mouche, mais je n'en vois pas de marque CBE, et je ne vois pas que _raquette à mouche_ donne le sigle CBE.


Je serais plutôt de cet avis; pour expliquer le sigle, peut-être faudrait-il voir avec l'anglais: B pour bat (raquette) ou bug (insecte), E pour electric ou electronic , parce que ça existe, des raquettes à insectes électriques qui grillent la bestiole dès qu'on la touche. Bon, le C, je ne vois pas trop...


----------



## OLN

La carte bleue européenne n'est pas une carte bancaire, mais un titre de séjour.
Il n'y a vraiment que certains Français pour appeler carte "bleue" une carte bancaire. 

Autres sources : La carte bleue européenne ; Portail de l'UE sur l'immigration - carte bleue  - Commission européenne
et image :


----------



## Philippides

Je crois qu'il faut arrêter avec ces cartes, quel qu'en soit le type : cela n'a rien à voir avec une raquette, et ne peut certainement pas être utilisé pour écraser ou tuer une mouche en vol. 
La suggestion de K@t est certainement la bonne, même si je ne vois pas non plus à quoi peuvent se rapporter les initiales CBE


----------



## Bezoard

Mais l'auteur n'a pas l'intention de tuer la mouche, simplement de la pousser dehors (grâce à une raquette_ charitable_, et non pas _assassine_ !). Il n'a donc pas besoin d'une tapette et peut très bien utiliser une carte bancaire pour tenter de pousser la mouche. Je le fais bien pour les araignées et les guêpes.
Cela dit, la formulation reste étrange et l'irruption de CBE au milieu du texte est inattendue ; est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être une erreur de reconnaissance de texte ?


----------



## lamy08

Tout à fait d'accord avec Bézoard. 



snarkhunter said:


> ... Une carte bancaire électronique est virtuelle, ce qui doit rendre difficile l'abattage de mouches en l'utilisant !


Pas du tout. Une carte bancaire est dite électronique si elle est équipée d'une puce électronique.

Mais il est vrai que les Français en sont toujours au chèque papier!!


----------



## plantin

OLN said:


> La carte bleue européenne n'est pas une carte bancaire, mais un titre de séjour.


Au temps pour moi, je ne savais pas.


Bezoard said:


> est-ce que ça ne pourrait pas être une erreur de reconnaissance de texte ?


Non, c'est bien cela, c'est encore Babylone, de Yasmina Reza. Elle est française, donc que ferait-elle d'une CBE (réservée aux ressortissants de pays tiers) ? Mais qui dit "je" dans le texte ? C'est un roman, le/la narrateur-trice (ah, cette foutue écriture inclusive) est peut-être étranger-ère. Je suis toujours sceptique cependant.

Edit: après quelques recherches rapides sur des résumés du roman, La narratrice, Elisabeth, me semble tout ce qu'il y a de plus française ou européenne/UE, à moins que quelque chose m'ait échappé; que ferait-elle d'une CBE (car elle dit bien "*ma *CBE")


----------



## snarkhunter

lamy08 said:


> Une carte bancaire est dite électronique si elle est équipée d'une puce électronique.


... je ne connais pas d'autre modèle de carte bancaire, alors je ne vois pas l'utilité de préciser qu'elle serait "électronique".


----------



## OLN

Il faut en savoir plus sur le contexte, sur la personne qui parle.

Autre extrait: 





> Il savait que je travaillais à Pasteur. Le nom de mon métier, Ingénieur Brevets, ne dit rien à personne et je ne cherche plus à l’expliquer de façon attrayante. (...)
> Dans le réduit de mon bureau, à Pasteur, une mouche m’exaspère. Source


Pasteur : l'Institut Pasteur, peut-être.
CBE = convention sur le brevet européen  ? Cf. EPO - La Convention sur le brevet européen

La personne tente de chasser la mouche avec ce qu'elle a sous la main.


----------



## snarkhunter

Voilà une hypothèse très convaincante. Bravo !
Par contre, cela fait un "paquet de" contexte absent derrière, dans ce que nous avions eu jusqu'ici.


----------



## Bezoard

Absolument. Bravo, tout ingénieur brevet a effectivement sa CBE à portée de main. C'est généralement un volume assez fort (la convention est en trois langues). Cela dit, à moins qu'elle n'en ait parlé ailleurs auparavant, je crains que l'auteure ait pu égarer le lecteur moyen qui n'a pas le secours d'une armée de détectives.


----------



## nasrinklz43

Merci Beaucoup
Je voudrais savoir pourquoi la narratrice a ressemblé sa “CBE” a la raquette charitable? Pourquoi charitable? Parce qu’elle  ne veut pas tuer la mouche, ou il existe l’autre raison que je ne trouve pas?
Encore mille merci de vos répnoses.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, son exemplaire de la CBE est un livre, à couverture rigide généralement, qui a le format et la rigidité d'une raquette de ping-pong (par exemple). Elle utilise cette "raquette" pour tenter de faire sortir la mouche sans la tuer ; c'est en cela qu'elle peut parler de raquette charitable.


----------



## nasrinklz43

Merci bien.


----------

